# DVD erstellen und abspielen

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

leider will das nicht so richtig unter Linux.  :Sad: 

Ich verwende DVDStyler-1.8.2. Soweit so gut. Doch wenn ich dann die DVD abspielen will, hängt die. Egal mit welchem Player. Auch HardwarePlayer halten an den gleichen Stellen an.

Welche Programme nehmt ihr denn, um DVD zu erzeugen? Ich wollte eigentlich den Video-Stream nicht nochmal transcodieren, wenn es geht, doch bevor ich nicht benutzbare DVD's habe?

Auf baldige Antwort wartend, ...

----------

## Josef.95

Schau dir eventuell auch mal folgendes an: 

```
media-video/devede

     Available versions:  3.12c (~)3.13.1 (~)3.14.0 (~)3.15.2 (~)3.16.6 (~)3.16.9 {psyco}

     Homepage:            http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html

     Description:         Program to create video CDs and DVDs, suitable to be played in home DVD players.
```

 http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html

(ich habe es allerdings schon längere Zeit nicht mehr genutzt)

----------

## root_tux_linux

Devede kann ich auch nur empfehlen...

Menu erstellen, umwandeln, abspielen in normalen DVD/Blu-Ray Player etc funzt 1 A und ist ganz einfach  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich hätte aber ein wenig mein eigenes Menü gestaltet. Mit Untermenüs usw. gdvdauthor ist leider nicht mehr für KDE-4 raus gekommen. Das wäre sonst wohl meine erste Wahl geworden. Aber so geht es für's erste.

----------

